# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما معنى أن أسماء الله الحسنى توقيفية؟

## أبو -الطيب

المعروف أن أسماء الله تعالى توقيفية ؟ 
فإذا كان الحكم التوقيفي هو الذي لا يسوغ الاجتهاد معه ، فما معنى أنَّ أسماء الله تعالى توقيفية مع أن الاجتهاد في تعيينها سائغ ؟ إذ ما من نص قطعي الدلالة والثبوت يقطع طريقه ولا نُقِلَ إجماع مجتهدي الأمة في عصر من العصور عليها ؟ 
هل يمكن أن يكون المراد بالتوقيف عدم جواز الاشتقاق ؟
وما الدليل على ذلك ؟
أو أن يكون التوقيف لا يمنع الاجتهاد فما معناه حينئذ؟ 
أرجو الإفادة 
وجزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو القاسم

التوقيف فيها أن مصدرها الشرع..
ولا قياس فيها..
فلا يجتهد في اسم يظن أنه معقول 
على الله فقال مثلا:هو الذكي
أو نحو ذلك..والاجتهاد في تعيينها
إنما هو جهة التماس مظانها من الشرع
فإذا قال المجتهد من أسمائه تعالى: الجميل
فهو إنما اقتبس ذلك من الحديث الصحيح
هذا جواب مختصر
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو -الطيب

قولك: "التوقيف فيها أن مصدرها الشرع.. ولا قياس فيها.." يرد عليه أنَّ كل الأحكام الشرعية العملية والعلمية مصدرها الشرع بوجه من الوجوه ، وأن القياس من الشرع لأن الشرع دل على اعتباره.
وهذا الإيراد على تفسير التوقيف من حيث هو فلا يصح جوابه بأدلة خاصة بأسماء الله تعالى ، كما لا يصح أن يكون للتوقيف في كل موضع معنى خاص به .
فما يزال السؤال قائمًا.

----------


## أبو القاسم

هذا الجواب ليس إيرادا..وإنما عدم فهم للكلام
لأن المقصود بكون جهتها من الشرع أنه لا اجتهاد
فيها بمعنى الاستنباط..بل هي منصوص عليها
كما يقال في أسباب النزول..ليست قياسية..
وإنما ورد فيها "نص" واضح..
وكذلك أسماء الله تلتمس من مظانها الصريحة
في الكتاب والسنة..
ومن ذلك أنه لا يشتق من قوله تعالى "عزيز ذو انتقام"
فيقال هو المنتقم مثلا..إذ هي توقيفية

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم..
أظن أن التوقيف في أسماء الله الحسنى من حيث أن السنة حصرتهن  في عدد معين. فلو كان القياس فيهن سائغا لما كان لهذا الحد معنى. فإن ما يقيسه العقل لا حد له..
وأنا لا أزعم أن اسماء الله تعالى محصورة على الإطلاق وإنما أقول ما جاء به الشرع من الأسماء محصور.
 والله تعالى أعلم..

----------


## أبو القاسم

أين حصرتهن السنة أخي المكرم أبا بكر؟
إن كنت تعني حديث ابن مسعود
فليس فيه ما يفيد الحصر..وإن كنت تعني حديث علي
فلا يثبت

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> فما معنى أنَّ أسماء الله تعالى توقيفية مع أن الاجتهاد في تعيينها سائغ ؟


من قال إن الاجتهاد في تعيينها سائغ؟

إن كنت تقصد الاجتهاد في حصرها من النصوص، فهذا صحيح.
وإن كنت تقصد الاجتهاد في استخراج الاسم، كالاجتهاد في معرفة الحكم الشرعي، فهذا خطأ.

فمعنى كون الأسماء توقيفية: أنها لا تثبت إلا بنص عليها بعينها من الشارع، فلا بقياس ولا باشتقاق ولا باستحسان ولا بعقل.
نعم قد يثبت المعنى بالعقل، فنقول مثلا: الله موجود، وقائم بنفسه، وكامل لا نقص فيه، ونحو ذلك، ويكون المراد ثبوت هذه المعاني له سبحانه، لا أن هذه أسماء تطلق عليه.
وباب الإخبار أوسع من باب الوصف كما هو معروف عند أهل العلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> كما لا يصح أن يكون للتوقيف في كل موضع معنى خاص به.


لماذا لا يصح هذا؟
إذا قال القائل: (كذا كذا لا يصح إلا بالتوقيف، وأقصد بالتوقيف كذا وكذا ) فما الخطأ في كلامه؟

التوقيف معناه واضح من لفظه؛ وهو أن غيرك قد وقفك على الشيء.
فإن الحكم الشرعي إن كان منصوصا واضحا لا يختلف في فهمه أحد، لا يقال إن العالم اجتهد في معرفته، وإنما يقال: إن الشارع وقفه عليه توقيفا.

ويمكن أن يقال لك من باب المعارضة: ( إذا قال الأستاذ لتلميذه: لا تسمني إلا بالأسماء التي أوقفك عليها فقط )، فإن جميع ما تعترض به وارد على هذا المثال أيضا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أين حصرتهن السنة أخي المكرم أبا بكر؟
> إن كنت تعني حديث ابن مسعود
> فليس فيه ما يفيد الحصر..وإن كنت تعني حديث علي
> فلا يثبت


لعل الأخ يقصد أن الأسماء التي وردت في السنة لا بد أن تكون محصورة حتى لو كانت في مئات النصوص؛ وأما أسماء الله عز وجل، فمنها ما لا يعلمه البشر ((... أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك)).

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

بارك الله أخي أبا القاسم،
ما ذكره ألاخ أبو مالك- وفقه الله- على سبيل الاحتمال هو عين ما أردت.
ومن جهة أخرى ولمواصلة النقاش.
 إن قال لك قائل ما وجه التكرار في حديث الباب و هوحديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه؟
لماذا كرّر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم العدد بلفظين مختلفين: " تسعا وتسعين" و " مائة إلا واحداً"؟
أليس هذا التكرار، مع ما يفيده من دلالات أخرى كالتأكيد مثلاً، يمكن أن يفيد الحصر؟
ولو قال لك بائع لك عندي بهذا الثمن ثلاثة كتب، اثنان وواحد، ألا تفهم منه أنه لا يريد أن يزيدك بثمنك كتاباً آخر ؟
وهل تقرير العلماء أن أسماء الله الحسنى ليست محصورة في العدد المذكور مستنبط  من حديث الباب أو من أحاديث أخر كحديث ابن مسعود الذي أشرت إليه؟
وتأمل -أخي الفاضل- نص الفدية في الحج تجد فيه ما يرمي إليه هذا السائل المفترض.

----------


## أبو القاسم

بالنسبة لجواب أبي مالك المكرم..فإني لم أشأ الرد على أخي أبي الطيب
في كل ما أثاره من سؤالات..وإنما أجبته عن الأهم وهو بيان معنى التوقيف
ولابد في فهم الكلام من مراعاة السياق , فلسنا في حلقة منطقية للمحاسبة على الكلمة بالمسطرة
لم يكن السلف كذلك , وكلامي موجه للأخ أبي الطيب

أما أخي المكرم أبو بكر العروي..فإنك رجعت لمرادي بعدما قلت إنك أردت قول أبي مالك
والجواب:أن السنة نفسها دلّت على عدم انحصارها..وكذلك الكتاب..
كما في الدعاء الصحيح "أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك"
وأما قوله "تسعة وتسعين اسماً مئة إلا واحدا"..فهذا حصر نسبيّ مقيد بما بعده
"من أحصاها دخل الجنة"..أي هذه التسعة والتسعون من الأسماء موعود محصيها بالجنة
والله أعلم

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو مالك العوضي 
من قال إن الاجتهاد في تعيينها سائغ؟

إن كنت تقصد الاجتهاد في حصرها من النصوص، فهذا صحيح.
وإن كنت تقصد الاجتهاد في استخراج الاسم، كالاجتهاد في معرفة الحكم الشرعي، فهذا خطأ.

فمعنى كون الأسماء توقيفية: أنها لا تثبت إلا بنص عليها بعينها من الشارع، فلا بقياس ولا باشتقاق ولا باستحسان ولا بعقل 
بارك الله فيك يا ابا مالك
قال العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله 
القاعدة الخامسة: أسماء الله تعالى توقيفية، لا مجال للعقل فيها:
وعلى هذا فيجب الوقوف فيها على ما جاء به الكتاب والسنة، فلا يزاد فيها ولا ينقص؛ لأن العقل لا يمكنه إدراك ما يستحقه تعالى من الأسماء، فوجب الوقوف في ذلك على النص لقوله تعالى: (وَلا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْؤُولاً)(21) . وقوله: (قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالْأِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَاناً وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ)(22). ولأن تسميته تعالى بما لم يسم به نفسه، أو إنكار ما سمى به نفسه، جناية في حقه تعالى، فوجب سلوك الأدب في ذلك والاقتصار على ما جاء به النص.
القاعدة السابعة: الإلحاد في أسماء الله تعالى هو الميل بها عما يجب فيها. وهو أنواع:
الأول: أن ينكر شيئاً منها أو مما دلت عليه من الصفات والأحكام، كما فعل أهل التعطيل من الجهمية وغيرهم. وإنما كان ذلك إلحاداً لوجوب الإيمان بها وبما دلت عليه من الأحكام والصفات اللائقة بالله، فإنكار شيء من ذلك ميل بها عما يجب فيها.
الثاني: أن يجعلها دالة على صفات تشابه صفات المخلوقين كما فعل أهل التشبيه، وذلك لأن التشبيه معنى باطل لا يمكن أن تدل عليه النصوص، بل هي دالة على بطلانه، فجعلها دالة عليه ميل بها عما يجب فيها.
الثالث: أن يسمى الله تعالى بما لم يسم به نفسه، كتسمية النصارى له: (الأب)، وتسمية الفلاسفة إياه (العلة الفاعلة)، وذلك لأن أسماء الله تعالى توقيفية، فتسمية الله تعالى بما لم يسم به نفسه ميل بها عما يجب فيها، كما أن هذه الأسماء التي سموه بها نفسها باطلة ينزه الله تعالى عنها.[/center]

----------


## أبو -الطيب

بارك الله فيكم إخواني الفضلاء جميعًا 
هل يمكن أن نقول تلخيصًا : إن هناك اجتهادًا في الاستنباط ، واجتهادًا في التتبع ، والتوقيف يمنع الاجتهاد في الاستنباط دون الاجتهاد في التتبع والإحصاء ؟
ثم بقي سؤال أرجو الإجابة عنه بشيء من التفصيل وهو : ما الدليل على أن التوقيف يمنع الاشتقاق ؟ أو قل: على أن الاشتقاق ينافي التوقيف ؟
مع العلم بأن المشتق لا يوصف بأنه يصف الله تعالى بغير ما وصف به نفسه مادام يلتزم ذكر قيود الفعل ـ إن وجدت ـ مع الوصف المشتق.

----------


## أبو القاسم

حياكم الله أخي الطيب أبا الطيب
إذا قيل في وصفك :إنك تغضب أحيانا أو حتى بسرعة
فهل تقبل أن يكون من جملة أسمائك :الغضوب؟
الجواب:لا..

والمعنى :أن اشتقاق الاسم من أفعال الله أو صفاته..
فيه نوع من التعدي لأن الصفة قد تكون عارضة 
أو مقيدة بحالة معينة أو غير ذلك..فحين تشتق منها
اسماً لله..محلى بالألف واللام كما هي أسماء الله تعالى
دل ذلك على الاستغراق ,ولهذا أنكر العلامة ابن القيم
أن يكون المنتقم من أسماء الله ففرق كبير بين أن يقال
ذو انتقام..وبين أن يقال:المنتقم..
وهذا جواب مختصر أيضا

----------


## أبو -الطيب

أخي الكريم أبا القاسم، قلت:
(إذا قيل في وصفك :إنك تغضب أحيانا أو حتى بسرعة
فهل تقبل أن يكون من جملة أسمائك :الغضوب؟
الجواب:لا..)
هل إذا قلت لك: نعم أكون قد نقضت ما أردتَه؟ (ابتسامة)
أخي الكريم لا يصح هذا المثال هنا ـ أولا ـ لأن الذي يغضب بسرعة لا يقال له الغضوب علما عليه بالغلبة إلا إن كان بحيث إذا أطلق هذا العلم انصرف الذهن إليه.
وثانيا لأن الغضوب صفة تشعر بالمذمة والإنسان عادة لا يعجبه عادة أن يوصف بما يشعر بالمذمة، فلو أنك وضعت مكان الغضوب الصبور أو الحليم إذا قيل في وصفي إني أصبر كثيرا أو يغلب علي الحلم لكان ذلك أولى ولقلت: نعم بملء فيَّ.
ثم قلت:
(والمعنى :أن اشتقاق الاسم من أفعال الله أو صفاته.. فيه نوع من التعدي لأن الصفة قد تكون عارضة أو مقيدة بحالة معينة أو غير ذلك..فحين تشتق منها اسماً لله..محلى بالألف واللام كما هي أسماء الله تعالى دل ذلك على الاستغراق ,ولهذا أنكر العلامة ابن القيم أن يكون المنتقم من أسماء الله ففرق كبير بين أن يقال ذو انتقام..وبين أن يقال:المنتقم ) 
وأقول: 
أولا : القول بأن الاشتقاق فيه نوع من التعدي غير مسلم، بل هو وصف لله تعالى بما وصف به نفسه ، بشرط أن يلتزم مع الوصف القيد الذي قيد به الفعل ، وألا يوهم إطلاقه النقص كلفظ الماكر.
ثانيا : ما معنى أن الصفة تكون عارضة في حق الله تعالى وما مثالها؟
ثالثًا : قولك إن الاسم المشتق المحلى بأل يدل على الاستغراق غير صحيح ، لأن أل التي تفيد الاستغراق علامتها أن يصح إحلال كل محلها، وأن يصح الاستثناء من مدخولها مع إفراده ، ولا يصح ذلك مع أسماء الله تعالى مثل الرحيم والغفور والخالق ... إلخ
رابعًا : إنكار العلامة ابن القيم أن يكون من أسماء الله تعالى المنتقم مع ورود (ذو انتقام) وجهه أنه لا يؤخذ منتقم من ذي انتقام وهذا بخلاف أن تأخذ من (وتعز من تشاء) الذي يعز ثم المعز على اعتبار أن أل موصولة. والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو القاسم

هذا جواب مختصر..ولي عودة
إنما ضربت لك مثالا بك..للتوضيح
فإيرادك عليه ليس وجيها..
فالمقصود هل يصح تسميتك بذلك حتى لو كان مدحاً
الجواب:لا..لما فيه من مجانبة الصواب في بعض أجزائه
ثم إن الغضوب ليس صفة ذم مطلقا..فقد تكون غضوبا لله..
ومع هذا هل تسمى :الغضوب؟
الجواب:لا..
فأرجو التركيز قبل الاعتراض
فباب الصفات واسع والأفعال أوسع منه
ولو صح أن يشتق من كل صفة اسما لصح ذلك في الأفعال أيضا
وهو باطل من وجوه منها ما تقدم
ومنها غير ذلك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

شيخنا الفاضل أبا الطيب

المسألة يمكن تصويرها بطريقة أوضح حتى يزول الإشكال:

أسماء الله عز وجل هي أمور ثابتة وجودية في علم الله عز وجل.
والله عز وجل يخبرنا منها بما شاء لنتعبده بها، وما لم يخبرنا به فلسنا متعدبين به.
وليست مثل المسائل الشرعية التي نطالب فيها بالاجتهاد حتى لو لم نعلم فيها نصا؛ لأن هذه أشياء تعم بها البلوى.

فليس هناك مجال ولا داعٍ أصلا للاجتهاد في هذا الأمر، كما أنه ليس هناك داع لذلك في أي أمر منقول إلا في ثبوته بالنقل فقط.
فمثلا عدد غزوات الرسول ليس فيها مجال للاجتهاد، فهي معدودة محصورة، والاجتهاد فيها إنما يكون في الثبوت من جهة السند فقط، أما استعمال أدوات الاجتهاد الأخرى فلا يثبت بها شيء من ذلك.

أسماء الرسول مثلا لا تثبت أيضا إلا بالنقل.
أسماء الصحابة أيضا لا تثبت إلا بالنقل.
عدد أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأولاده وأسماؤهم، كذلك لا يثبت إلا بالنقل.
وهكذا في كل ما شابه ذلك.

فمثلا أبو هريرة اختلف في اسمه على أقوال كثيرة، ولكن لا يمكن أن يقول أحد إننا إذا وصفنا أبا هريرة بالشجاعة فإننا نستنبط من ذلك أنه يسمى (الشجاع) أو إذا وصفناه بالتذكر أنه يسمى (المتذكر) وهكذا.

فباب الأسماء وثبوتها شيء، وباب الإخبار والأفعال شيء آخر، فنحن نقول: إن الله يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل، وهو سبحانه يخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي، فيصح أن نقول: هو (مخرج) الحي من الميت؛ لأن ذلك اسم فاعل جار على فعله، فهو في قوة استعمال الفعل.
ولكن لا يصح أن نقول إن من أسماء الله (المخرج) مثلا.
وكذلك نقول: الله عز وجل فالق الحب والنوى، ولكن لا يصح أن نقول إن من أسماء الله (الفالق) مثلا.

وأسماء الله عز وجل لا تثبت بمجرد الحسن؛ لأنها ليست حسنة فقط، وإنما (حسنى)، أي أنها غاية في الحسن، فإذا افترضنا أن العقل يمكنه إدراك الحسن، فلا يمكنه أن يتفرد بمعرفة غاية الحسن.

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> رابعًا : إنكار العلامة ابن القيم أن يكون من أسماء الله تعالى المنتقم مع ورود (ذو انتقام) وجهه أنه لا يؤخذ منتقم من ذي انتقام وهذا بخلاف أن تأخذ من (وتعز من تشاء) الذي يعز ثم المعز على اعتبار أن أل موصولة. والله تعالى أعلم


هذا غير صحيح يا شيخنا الفاضل، فإنه قد ورد الفعل من هذه المادة في قوله تعالى: {ومن عاد فينتقم الله منه}، وغيرها من الآيات، بل ورد اسم الفاعل في قوله تعالى: {إنا من المجرمين منتقمون} وغيره.
وأيضا فإن اسم (المنتقم) مختلف فيه بناء على الاختلاف في حديث أبي هريرة المفصل عند الترمذي.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ما هو الضابط في الأسماء  التي يصح إطلاقها على الله تعالى ؟
سؤال: 
هل يصح أن يسمى الله بالمتكلم أو الباطش لأنه ورد أنه يفعل ذلك ؟. 
الجواب:
الحمد لله
أسماء الله تعالى كلها توقيفية أي ( أنه يجب الوقوف فيها على ما جاء في الكتاب والسنة فلا يزاد فيها ولا ينقص ) وعليه فلا يصح أن يسمى الله إلا بما سمى به نفسه في كتابه أو أطلقه عليه رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما صح عنه من الأحاديث ، لأن العقل لا يمكنه إدراك ما يستحقه تعالى من الأسماء فوجب الوقوف على النص لقوله تعالى : ( ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسؤولا ) الإسراء/26 . ولأن تسميته تعالى بما لم يسم به نفسه أو إنكار ما سمى به نفسه جناية في حقه تعالى فوجب سلوك الأدب في ذلك ، والاقتصار على ما جاء به النص .
وأما ما ورد في القرآن والسنة على سبيل الوصف أو الخبر فقط ، بحيث لم يرد تسمية الله به ، فلا يصح أن نسميه به ، وذلك لأن من صفات الله ما يتعلق بأفعاله ، وأفعال الله لا منتهى لها كما أن أقواله لا منتهى لها .
ومن أمثلة ذلك أن من صفات الله الفعلية ( المجيء والإتيان ، والأخذ ، والإمساك ، والبطش ) إلى غير ذلك من الصفات التي لا تحصى كما قال تعالى : ( وجاء ربك ) الفجر/22 وقال : ( ويمسك السماء أن تقع على الأرض إلا بإذنه ) الحج /65 وقال : ( إن بطش ربك لشديد ) البروج /12 ، فنصف الله تعالى بهذه الصفات على الوجه الوارد ، ولا نسميه بها فلا نقول إن من أسمائه الجائي والآتي والآخذ والممسك والباطش ، ونحو ذلك وإن كنا نخبر بذلك عنه ونصفه به ."
والله أعلم .
يراجع : ( القواعد المثلى في صفات الله وأسمائه الحسنى 13 , 21 ) للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب
http://islamqa.info/ar/ref/48964

----------

